# Kevin Levrone



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, I cannot believe how he looks now! 

This first pic is from last weekend at the Arnold after party, the second was Kevin in his prime.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

Whoa.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 10, 2007)

no way...he looks like he's stopped training altogether, or at least juicing


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2007)

yea, I saw him in the convention.  he was at one of the booths for some small supplement company.  He doesn't look bad.  But it is starnge to see him so small after knowing what he used to look like.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Is his rock band doing good or did just decide to quit pro bbing


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Is his rock band doing good or did just decide to quit pro bbing



he is trying to be an actor now.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 10, 2007)

Man he got smaller.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 11, 2007)

Its like proof what gear does for the right people....I am sure Kevin still trains and diets good. That is the same story for Flex...Dorian....I'm sure when Dexter will be another one to shrink way up...its the drugs...proof that type of size is not even close to natural.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, he looks so small now. At least it's a healthy look compared to some overweight beer belly look like some retired prowrestlers now sport.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> wow, I cannot believe how he looks now!
> 
> This first pic is from last weekend at the Arnold after party, the second was Kevin in his prime.


 Did he elude to getting back into the competitive ring once again?


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Mar 12, 2007)

*great Levrone*


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 12, 2007)

Good for him.  If he wants to concentrate on acting then thats great.  I remember his 2003 Mr. Olympia performance.  It was the best one of the night.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 15, 2007)

what i never understood is why he never won an Olympia...did people actually think the competition was so much better than him all those years? old kats need to skool me on this subject..i think it's safe to say nobody had the shoulders he did..and his lat spread..jesus


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> what i never understood is why he never won an Olympia...did people actually think the competition was so much better than him all those years? old kats need to skool me on this subject..i think it's safe to say nobody had the shoulders he did..and his lat spread..jesus



I think he would have eventually, he did have a great record:

    * *2002 Mr. Olympia - 2nd*
    * 2002 Australian Pro Invitational - 4th
    * 2002 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic - 5th
    * 2001 British Grand Prix - 1st
    * 2001 England Grand Prix - 1st
    * *2001 MR OLYMPIA - 3rd*
    * *2000 MR OLYMPIA - 2nd*
    * 2000 Arnold Classic 3rd
    * 1999 Grand Prix England 3rd
    * 1999 Joe Weiders Pro World 3rd
    * *1999 Mr. Olympia 4th*
    * 1999 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 2nd
    * *1998 Mr. Olympia 4th*
    * 1997 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 8th
    * 1997 Grand Prix Russia 2nd
    * 1997 Grand Prix Spain 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Czech Republic 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix England 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Finland 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Germany 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Hungary 1st
    * *1997 Mr. Olympia 4th*
    * 1996 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 1st
    * 1996 Grand Prix Czech Republic 2nd
    * 1996 Grand Prix England 4th
    * 1996 Grand Prix Germany 3rd
    * 1996 Grand Prix Switzerland 3rd
    * *1996 Mr. Olympia 4th*
    * 1996 San Jose Pro Invitational 1st
    * 1995 Grand Prix England 2nd
    * 1995 Grand Prix Germany 1st
    * *1995 Mr. Olympia 2nd*
    * 1994 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 1st
    * 1994 Grand Prix Germany 2nd
    * 1994 Grand Prix England 2nd
    * *1994 Mr. Olympia 3rd*
    * *1993 Mr. Olympia 5th*
    * *1992 Mr. Olympia 2nd*
    * 1992 Night Of Champions 1st


----------



## that guy (Mar 16, 2007)

wow those are impressive stats...dont know if anyone is a fan of nascar but Kevin Levrone compares to Mark Martin, for he has ALWAYS had great seasons but never won hardly, and always was on top spots with season points.


----------



## Mags (Mar 19, 2007)

Levrone was one of those guys who reacted well to juice. He was always ballooning up and down. He always seemed to drop a lot of size when off and in a short time, but equally put alot back on when gearing up for competition etc - and again, in relatively short time. Either way, he was phenomenol. Great delts with crazy tris and strong as hell. Easily one of the greats.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2007)

no doubt, I remember reading once that he only trained 6 months out of the year too.


----------



## Mags (Mar 19, 2007)

I heard that he lost out on Olympia wins and higher placings due to his legs not being up to scratch proportion wise with his upper body. I'd heard he'd injured himself so he could never train them to reach the standards he had done before. I don't know if this is aload of shit or not, just what I read - I always thort he was reknowned like Cutler, Gunter and Ronnie etc for having thick strong wheels.


----------

